# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Spot your vessel!!!

## Eleni

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/index.php


  Αν κάνεις search αριστερά με το όνομα του πλοίου θα βρεις photos etc
  Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό το site
 :Razz:

----------


## sonia24

φοβερο site οντως!

----------


## apost

Απεχτο site πως το βρικες????

----------


## Petros

Θελει να βρισκει που ειναι ενα συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με συγκεκριμενα ατομα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (Gps και στα ατομα προτεινω  :Smile:  )

Οποτε το εψαξε καλα

----------


## Eleni

Μέχρι να έρθει το Νοκια Ν95(gps) που έχω παραγγείλει για δώρο... βολεύομαι με το AIS....

----------


## Eleni

Είδες!!!?
Πολύ καλό ε!
Πολύ μου αρέσουν τα ποντοπόρα πλοία και χαίρομαι που τόσοι ναυτικοί ασχολούνται με τη φωτογραφία...

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έβαλα όλες μου τις ανιχνευτικές ικανότητες και αρκετή συνδιαστική σκέψη, να σκεφτείς έβαλα στην αναζήτηση το όνομα του τύπου που σε άλλο site είχε συλλογή vessel photos αλλά η σελίδα του είχε πάψει να ισχύει, σκέφτηκα... δε μπορεί... αν έχει ψώνιο με τις vessel photos κάπου αλλού θα δημοσιεύει και να τος τσουπ!
Το συγκεκριμένο site ενω φαίνεται πολύ καλό, στις αναζητήσεις δεν μου έβγαινε...

Σωστά λέει ο Πέτρος λοιπόν ότι το έψαξα καλά αλλά αντί να πει ένα ευχαριστώ κοιτάει να μου την πει! Είναι που ζηλεύει μάλλον χιχι





> Απεχτο site πως το βρικες????

----------


## Petros

Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι κατακοκκινος απο τη ζηλεια και το κακο μου :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

Ετσι!
 :Very Happy: 
Να βρεις και συ κοριτσάκι να θέλει να σου φορέσει gps
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ




> Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι κατακοκκινος απο τη ζηλεια και το κακο μου

----------


## Petros

Μπα τετοιο κοριτσακι με τετοιες βλεψεις δε το θελω.

----------


## Eleni

Ημουν σίγουρη πως θα απαντούσες έτσι...


Ο φόβος της εποχής μας "Μπουουουου ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ!" κι απ την άλλη όλοι είμαστε μόνοι... κλαψ κλαψ...
καλά μη δίνεις βάση... τα δικά μου λέω... πλάκα κάνουμε να περνάει η ώρα...

το gps λειτουργεί αυτόματα μόλις αυτός που το φοράει βγει απ τα χωρικά υδατα της χώρας
δίνει τη ψευδαίσθηση της επαφής και βοηθάει στην υπομονή 
απενεργοποιείται δε, μόλις εισέλθει στα πάτρια

 


> Μπα τετοιο κοριτσακι με τετοιες βλεψεις δε το θελω.

----------


## Petros

Aπο το οτι δε θελω gps τα εβγαλες αυτα τα συμπερασματα περι δεσμευσης κτλ? Μου θυμιζει το ανεκδοτο που λεει:

-Eχεις ενυδρειο?
-Οχι
-Ε, εισαι gay τοτε.**

----------


## Eleni

μα καλά υπάρχει gps που ανιχνεύεται? Είχα την εντύπωση οτι απλά με αυτό καταλαβαίνεις που βρίσκεσαι....

αλλά αν μιλάμε μεταφορικά... όχι δεν είπα τίποτα για σένα και τη δέσμευση... ούτε καν ξέρω αν είσαι μόνος... τέλος πάντων
 γιατί να μη θέλεις κοριτσάκι που ενδιαφέρεται για σένα και θέλει να ξέρει που βρίσκεσαι, τι κάνεις, αν είσαι καλά κλπ κλπ
εννοείτε πως το κοριτσάκι αυτό το συμπαθείς πααααρα πολύ... και δεν σε κουράζει δεν σου γκρινιάζει, απλά ενδιαφέρεται

όσο για το άλλο... δέσμευση κτλ... έχει περάσει η ώρα της σοβαρής φιλοσοφικής μου σκέψης, σου υπόσχομαι το πρωί αν και εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσαι να γίνω πιο ξεκάθαρη

αντε πες κανα αστείο τώρα... το/τα πλοίο/α σου το βρήκες στο link?

----------


## Petros

Για δειτε που ψαρωσε και το πηρε στα σοβαρα με τα gps σε ανθρωπους...Συνελθεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ειδικα πρωι δε θελω φιλοσοφικες σκεψεις χαχα. Οποτε να μη γινεις πιο ξεκαθαρη, δε χρειαζεται.

Τα αστεια βασικα τα λεω οταν ακουω αστεια πραγματα (χωρις παρεξηγηση) και οχι κατα παραγγελια.

Που να ψαχνω να τα βρισκω οοοολα τα πλοια ''''''''''''''μου''''''''''''' τωρα...

----------


## Eleni

ok!
καλό απόγευμα!




> Για δειτε που ψαρωσε και το πηρε στα σοβαρα με τα gps σε ανθρωπους...Συνελθεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  
> 
> Ειδικα πρωι δε θελω φιλοσοφικες σκεψεις χαχα. Οποτε να μη γινεις πιο ξεκαθαρη, δε χρειαζεται.
> 
> Τα αστεια βασικα τα λεω οταν ακουω αστεια πραγματα (χωρις παρεξηγηση) και οχι κατα παραγγελια.
> 
> Που να ψαχνω να τα βρισκω οοοολα τα πλοια ''''''''''''''μου''''''''''''' τωρα...

----------


## xotiko

Παιδια,μην τρελαινεστε!Το site,οπως ειδατε ειναι της Ais,η οποια καλλυπτει τα περισσοτερα μερη στον κοσμο.Τα πλοια που βρισκονται στη Μεσογειο,τα ανιχνευει Η Αις που υπαρχει και στο πανω μερος της σελιδας μας και η οποια το "δανειζεται"απο το Ελληνικο Πανεπιστημιο Αιγαιου,το οποιο εχει την παγκοσμια πρωτια σ αυτο.Οσο για την παρακολουθηση στα ξενα,μακρινα μερη,ψαχνοντας στα ξενα sites των λιμανιων,βρισκεις απιστευτες λεπτομερειες για το καραβι που σε ενδιαφερει(ωρα αφιξης,ντοκο,εναρξη και ληξη εργασιων στο πλοιο,ωρα αναχωρησης,επομενο,προηγουμενο λιμανι κτλ)Επισης,webcam real time για να δεις το καραβι ζωντανα.Μπαινοντας σε αλλο site  της Ais και κανοντας register,εχεις το πλοιο ζωντανα αρκετα πριν φτασει στο λιμανι και αφοτου αποπλευσει.Ανιχνευοντας τα κοντινα λιμανια που θα βρει καθ οδον,μπορεις να το εχεις φοκους σχεδον σε ολο το ποντοπορο ταξιδι του.Και πολλα ακομα παρομοια,για οσους ενδιαφερονται.Ολα αυτα τα ανακαλυψα μονη μου ψαχνοντας ατελειωτες ωρες για χρονια στο internet.

----------

